# Anyone own at Williamsburg Plantation??



## amcejka (Apr 21, 2008)

As of last night, we do. 

They told us at the presentation that it has high trading power, but we have week 6 (early feb) I don't see how that could equal high trading power, but what do I know??

They also told us Rehoboth Beach  Delaware was covered by interval international, and come to find out this morning it is not. 

I am a bit disapointed by the presentation and what they said to sell us. 

Did anyone else have a similar experience, and what kind of trading power do I really have?? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JoeMid (Apr 21, 2008)

You have NO trading power.  It doesn't get any worse than mid winter in Williamsburg.  While Williamsburg is full in the summer, any other time, it's not. Trading power is all about supply vs. demand.  Do the math.




amcejka said:


> As of last night, we do.
> 
> They told us at the presentation that it has high trading power, but we have week 6 (early feb) I don't see how that could equal high trading power, but what do I know??
> 
> ...


----------



## janna (Apr 21, 2008)

I would agree that your trading power is going to be very limited. If you just purchased yesterday, you should have three to five business days to rescind your puchase. 
Here's a link about rescinding:
http://rcivip.com/2007/10-steps-to-successfully-rescind-timeshare/
- janna


----------



## amcejka (Apr 21, 2008)

janna said:


> I would agree that your trading power is going to be very limited. If you just purchased yesterday, you should have three to five business days to rescind your puchase.
> Here's a link about rescinding:
> http://rcivip.com/2007/10-steps-to-successfully-rescind-timeshare/
> - janna



I am happy you included that link. Since I have posted, my husband has contacted the company to get a refund since they misrepresented their information in more than one way. They told us as long as we own there, it doesn't matter what week, we will have great trading power. They also told us it covered certain places that it does not cover, as well as 2 other minor details. 

I guess as of a couple days I will not be an owner again!


----------



## amcejka (Apr 21, 2008)

JoeMid said:


> You have NO trading power.  It doesn't get any worse than mid winter in Williamsburg.  While Williamsburg is full in the summer, any other time, it's not. Trading power is all about supply vs. demand.  Do the math.




We were told it didn't matter what week we had, that they just put it down to make sure they don't oversell. I am new to this so I wasn't aware of the "math"


----------



## lprstn (Apr 21, 2008)

Rescind Now!  My friend purchased there - A November week and could never get anything.  I ended up selling her my Wyndam points reservations for her vacation.  The only thing she could get was FL.  

Also, her 4bedroom was selling at Holidaygroup.com for just $800.00, unfortunetly she went through the developer for an upgrade to "Oct"   Instead of taking my advice not too, and yet again....she still didn't get much better trades with II.


----------



## amcejka (Apr 21, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Rescind Now!  My friend purchased there - A November week and could never get anything.  I ended up selling her my Wyndam points reservations for her vacation.  The only thing she could get was FL.
> 
> Also, her 4bedroom was selling at Holidaygroup.com for just $800.00, unfortunetly she went through the developer for an upgrade to "Oct"   Instead of taking my advice not too, and yet again....she still didn't get much better trades with II.



We are rescinding as fast as we can!! I totally got screwed on this plan.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rule #1: If the salesmans mouth is moving, then he's most likely telling you another lie.

Rule #2: Take some time and start reading the forums here rather than just dumping this deal and running. Don't get me wrong, you need to rescind this deal now. But timesharing, once you learn the truth, is not a bad thing. The biggest problem as I see it with timeshare is how it is marketed and sold. Sucker people into a presentation with free gifts, tell them what you think they want to here and sell them something for thousands that they can buy for hundreds.

Why can you buy the same timeshare for pennies on the dollar going through the resale market? Because timeshare developers and their salesmen frequently misrepresent their product leading to a high level of dissatisfaction among owners. When owners find out how timeshare REALLY works, they become angry and only want out. After a couple of years of owning they become desperate to get out from under the yearly MF's of something they never use. They're will to take almost anything to get rid of it or, worse yet, they're willing to pay another company upwards of $3,000 just to take it off their hands. 

Want to see the REAL value of the timeshare you purchased? Just go to E-bay and type in Williamsburg Timeshare and see what pops up. You'll get an idea of what that timeshare you purchased is really worth. 

After that eye opening experience come back here and start reading about timeshares, how they work and how to get the most out of them. We own 7 timeshares. There are many on this forum that own far more than I own. Timeshare can be a great way to travel and it can be an economical way to travel but, it doesn't fit everyone's needs. Only you can determine if timeshare would be the right way for your family to travel. 

Rescind now, take some time and start reading different threads here and learn all you can. Then decide if timeshare will fit your needs and how best to purchase the week that will get you where you want to go.


----------



## tonyg (Apr 21, 2008)

We own there- despite my objections and advice.  Not February tho- but the 4th of July trades pretty darn good.


----------



## theo (Apr 22, 2008)

*Follow the instructions....*



amcejka said:


> We are rescinding as fast as we can!! I totally got screwed on this plan.



In addition to rescinding "as fast as you can", you must also do so "correctly and exactly as instructed".

Phone calls, emails and personal visits don't and won't cut it. In your contract (likely very near the end, equally likely in smaller sized font), there are clear and specific contract cancellation instructions and an address to which to send your written and signed cancellation. That address may have no relationship at all to where your actual presentation was conducted. Send your letter of rescission by certified mail, return receipt requested (not legally necessary, but good documentation nonetheless). Keep copies of your cancellation letter.

Don't ad lib; don't invent your own cancellation procedures.
Don't "hand deliver" cancellation. Don't "meet" w/ sales weasels again. Adhere strictly to the following:

Rule # 1. Follow the cancellation instructions precisely. Do it now.
Rule # 2. See and follow Rule #1


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 22, 2008)

theo said:


> Don't "hand deliver" cancellation. Don't "meet" w/ sales weasels again. Adhere strictly to the following:
> 
> Rule # 1. Follow the cancellation instructions precisely. Do it now.
> Rule # 2. See and follow Rule #1



I've hand delivered one once before. It's not that big of a deal so long as you do two things. #1 get a written receipt acknowleding your decision to rescind and #2 make your no be no. It's easier to not give in and to refuse to continue the converstation when they don't have anything to hold over you like the gifting table.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 22, 2008)

tonyg said:


> We own there- despite my objections and advice.  Not February tho- but the 4th of July trades pretty darn good.


I bet it does as its a summer week and holiday time period when lots of events are going on.  However, in the winter or even October, they are not the best weeks to own at that location.


----------



## theo (Apr 22, 2008)

*Your mileage may vary...*



dougp26364 said:


> I've hand delivered one once before. It's not that big of a deal so long as you do two things. #1 get a written receipt acknowleding your decision to rescind and #2 make your no be no. It's easier to not give in and to refuse to continue the converstation when they don't have anything to hold over you like the gifting table.



My recommendations to comply with the written cancellation requirements were offered and intended to minimize any obstructions and avoid any problems or complications. Personal visits simply invite such complications by opening the door to unnecessary conversation and/or possible confrontation or further sales pitch. If the cancellation instructions say "mail your cancellation to XYZ....", then that is exactly the avenue by which to fulfill, without question or hassle, the cancellation requirements. 

I know of one instance of attempted "personal delivery of a cancellation notice" where the only person on site (after a two hour drive) was a clerical minion who proclaimed "I don't have signature authority here, so I can't give you a receipt".  The person then proceeded to Plan B -- following the actual written instructions clearly stated in the contract.

In my view, the best and most expedient way to fully comply with cancellation requirements overtly expressed in a contract is --- to fully comply with the cancellation requirements expressed in the contract! 
Just my opinion, but this is not a situation which rewards innovation.....


----------



## Dave M (Apr 22, 2008)

The choice of cancellation method appears to be moot because the OP is sending a letter of cancellation. To follow the rest of the story, see this linked thread.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 22, 2008)

theo said:


> My recommendations to comply with the written cancellation requirements were offered and intended to minimize any obstructions and avoid any problems or complications. Personal visits simply invite such complications by opening the door to unnecessary conversation and/or possible confrontation or further sales pitch. If the cancellation instructions say "mail your cancellation to XYZ....", then that is exactly the avenue by which to fulfill, without question or hassle, the cancellation requirements.
> 
> I know of one instance of attempted "personal delivery of a cancellation notice" where the only person on site (after a two hour drive) was a clerical minion who proclaimed "I don't have signature authority here, so I can't give you a receipt".  The person then proceeded to Plan B -- following the actual written instructions clearly stated in the contract.
> 
> ...



Well, there is one thing for certain. It's easier to just mail it in. You'll still get a call from sales but at least it's over the phone. Even when we hand delivered ours we still got a call from our salesman a week after we got home.


----------

